# Electircal Question



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hope someone can help please.
At the moment for my TV, DVD and soundbar set up I have 2 outlet sockets and into each one I have a double plug making use of 4 plug sockets if that makes sense.
Would if be possible for me to use a 4 gang extension cable from just one of the socket outlets or would I be overloading the one socket outlet, if not, is there a maximum safe number of gangs you can have from one outlet
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

We have a similar set up but with a ps3 and wii and by box we have extension leads from both sockets and have never had a problem in the 12 years we’ve lived in this house, hope that puts your mind at rest!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

What you really need to do is add up the power requirements of all the appliances. In theory a 13A socket can handle 3000 Watts.

I very much doubt the bits you want to plug in come anywhere close to that.

I have a TV, DVD, Sky box and soundbar in a 4 way lead to a single socket.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

You'll be fine with a 4gang extension into a single socket Dave.

Get one that has surge and overload protection and preferably individually switched so that you can switch off each device/gadget at the extension before unplugging it, this will save you having to switch off the whole extension lead when unplugging individual device/gadgets etc....


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Guys, appreciate your kind help and quick replies......will get one sorted as you suggest Neil.
Thanks again.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Replaced the double socket with one of these,

https://www.toolstation.com/socket-...aFQu-kEkgbYLY-fQ-biAyDL-XG1hTjucaAljqEALw_wcB

Save having extension leads.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorted 4gang surge protected and individually switched with 0.75m cable £8 from Toolstation
Thanks Guys


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Pauly.22 said:


> Replaced the double socket with one of these,
> 
> https://www.toolstation.com/socket-...aFQu-kEkgbYLY-fQ-biAyDL-XG1hTjucaAljqEALw_wcB
> 
> Save having extension leads.


I installed one of these for my entertainment stuff. They are much tidier


----------

